# nel forum / sul forum



## Bagu.

Qual è più corretto dire?


----------



## infinite sadness

Penso si possa dire indifferentemente in entrambi i modi. Io preferisco "sul forum".


----------



## irene.acler

Anch'io credo che entrambi vanno bene, però io quasi quasi propenderei per la prima, "nel forum":

Ho trovato una discussione interessante nel forum Inglese-Italiano.
Ho trovato una discussione interessante sul forum Inglese-Italiano.


----------



## winnie

Tanto per alimentare un po' la discussione ( e tirarmi gli strali dei veri linguisti ) riporto le definizioni del De Marco:
*su*
*1a* introduce una determinazione di stato in luogo indicando la *posizione soprastante* rispetto ad altro, a contatto o meno con esso: _lo specchio sul camino_, _la luna sui tetti_, _poggiò il cappotto sulla sedia_

mentre per 'nel' (notoriamente preposizione articolata di 'in') il già citato De Marco spiega:
_*in*_
*1a* introduce determinazioni di spazio, spec. di stato in luogo, anche fig.: _una villa in montagna_, _vivere in città_; _perseverare in un errore_ | entro, dentro: _tenere un oggetto in mano_, _avere un presentimento nell’animo_ | su, sopra: _leggere un libro in treno_ | *con riferimento a ciò che è scritto su un libro, un giornale e sim.*, o a chi ne è l’autore: _come si legge nei “Promessi Sposi”_, _in Manzoni_ 

Ergo la forma corretta è 'nel forum' in quanto la discussione non è in una posizione che ne sovrasta un'altra.


----------



## BlueWolf

winnie said:


> Tanto per alimentare un po' la discussione ( e tirarmi gli strali dei veri linguisti ) riporto le definizioni del De Marco:
> *su*
> *1a* introduce una determinazione di stato in luogo indicando la *posizione soprastante* rispetto ad altro, a contatto o meno con esso: _lo specchio sul camino_, _la luna sui tetti_, _poggiò il cappotto sulla sedia_
> 
> mentre per 'nel' (notoriamente preposizione articolata di 'in') il già citato De Marco spiega:
> _*in*_
> *1a* introduce determinazioni di spazio, spec. di stato in luogo, anche fig.: _una villa in montagna_, _vivere in città_; _perseverare in un errore_| entro, dentro: _tenere un oggetto in mano_, _avere un presentimento nell’animo_| su, sopra: _leggere un libro in treno_| *con riferimento a ciò che è scritto su un libro, un giornale e sim.*, o a chi ne è l’autore: _come si legge nei “Promessi Sposi”_, _in Manzoni_
> 
> Ergo la forma corretta è 'nel forum' in quanto la discussione non è in una posizione che ne sovrasta un'altra.



Dai, ravviviamo ancora un po' la discussione.
La forma "sul forum" nasce secondo me dalle diffusissime espressioni "ho letto sul giornale" e simili. Sebbene secondo alcuni (vedere la discussione http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=248011&highlight=sul+dizionario ) siano improprie (secondo me non lo so affatto), ormai si sono diffuse e quindi non c'è da far altro che accertarle. 
Una volta diffusa la frase "ho letto sul giornale", è abbastanza normale che si sia diffusa anche la frase "ho letto sul forum".


----------



## 'sya

Nel forum, sul giornale, nel forum, sul giornale...eh, si, sono due parole irregolari


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

Come "ho trovato in internet" o "ho trovato su internet"...


----------



## Bagu.

Che confusione che ho in testa, quindi sono entrambi corrette.

Grazie a tutti,


----------



## sabrinita85

Bagu. said:


> Che confusione che ho in testa, quindi sono entrambi corrette.
> 
> Grazie a tutti,


Sì, anche se secondo me hanno, a volte, una sfumatura di concetto.


----------



## DDT

BlueWolf said:


> Dai, ravviviamo ancora un po' la discussione.
> La forma "sul forum" nasce secondo me dalle diffusissime espressioni "ho letto sul giornale" e simili. Sebbene secondo alcuni (vedere la discussione http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=248011&highlight=sul+dizionario ) siano improprie (secondo me non lo so affatto), ormai si sono diffuse e quindi non c'è da far altro che accertarle.
> Una volta diffusa la frase "ho letto sul giornale", è abbastanza normale che si sia diffusa anche la frase "ho letto sul forum".


Il problema è che ci sono molte espressioni di utilizzo comune che derivano dal progressivo impoverimento della nostra lingua e/o da utilizzo diffuso "figlio" di una limitata conoscenza della grammatica, gli esempi del diffusissimo "vadi" o del condizionale dopo il "se" (al posto del congiuntivo) parlano da soli...
Permettimi quindi di dissentire in merito al fatto di accettare ciò che è invalso nel linguaggio comune...per quanto attiene la mia (limitata e soggettiva) esperienza, nelle tre lingue che conosco meglio - italiano, francese e inglese - c'è un gap tra lingua scritta e parlata e, segnatamente, molte espressioni di utilizzo comune nel parlato non sono accettate allo scritto tranne che in romanzi in cui siano riportate parlate popolari/slang etc

Per tornare al soggetto di discussione, "sul forum" mi suona decisamente ostico


DDT


----------



## MünchnerFax

winnie said:


> Tanto per alimentare un po' la discussione ( e tirarmi gli strali dei veri linguisti ) riporto le definizioni del De Marco:
> *su*
> *1a* introduce una determinazione di stato in luogo indicando la *posizione soprastante* rispetto ad altro, a contatto o meno con esso: _lo specchio sul camino_, _la luna sui tetti_, _poggiò il cappotto sulla sedia_
> 
> mentre per 'nel' (notoriamente preposizione articolata di 'in') il già citato De Marco spiega:
> _*in*_
> *1a* introduce determinazioni di spazio, spec. di stato in luogo, anche fig.: _una villa in montagna_, _vivere in città_; _perseverare in un errore_| entro, dentro: _tenere un oggetto in mano_, _avere un presentimento nell’animo_| *su, sopra*: _leggere un libro in treno_| *con riferimento a ciò che è scritto su un libro, un giornale e sim.*, o a chi ne è l’autore: _come si legge nei “Promessi Sposi”_, _in Manzoni_
> 
> Ergo la forma corretta è 'nel forum' in quanto la discussione non è in una posizione che ne sovrasta un'altra.


 
Difficile dedurre alcunché sulla correttezza di _in _dalla definizione del De Marco se in questa stessa definizione si usa _su_...


----------



## Necsus

MünchnerFax said:
			
		

> Difficile dedurre alcunché sulla correttezza di _in _dalla definizione del De Marco se in questa stessa definizione si usa _su_...


E pensa che incorre nella stessa distrazione anche il De Mauro..!  
Non te le prendere, winnie, siamo dei mattacchioni..!  
Io comunque appoggio 'in'.


----------



## BlueWolf

DDT said:


> Il problema è che ci sono molte espressioni di utilizzo comune che derivano dal progressivo impoverimento della nostra lingua e/o da utilizzo diffuso "figlio" di una limitata conoscenza della grammatica, gli esempi del diffusissimo "vadi" o del condizionale dopo il "se" (al posto del congiuntivo) parlano da soli...
> Permettimi quindi di dissentire in merito al fatto di accettare ciò che è invalso nel linguaggio comune...per quanto attiene la mia (limitata e soggettiva) esperienza, nelle tre lingue che conosco meglio - italiano, francese e inglese - c'è un gap tra lingua scritta e parlata e, segnatamente, molte espressioni di utilizzo comune nel parlato non sono accettate allo scritto tranne che in romanzi in cui siano riportate parlate popolari/slang etc
> 
> Per tornare al soggetto di discussione, "sul forum" mi suona decisamente ostico
> 
> 
> DDT



La lingua italiana (come qualsiasi lingua) è piena di assurdità, se vogliamo dirla tutta, però per qualche ragione un sacco di persone accettano solo quelle che risalgono a qualche secolo fa, mentre rigettano tutte quelle più recenti. Personalmente non vedo alcun impoverimento dovuto all'espressione "sul forum", anzi è un interessante caso di evoluzione linguistica. Probabilmente tra 500 anni (ammesso che l'espressione sopravviva), qualcuno scoprirà l'origine dell'espressione e ne rimarrà affascinato, non certo disgustato, allo stesso modo in cui ci affasciniamo noi a scoprire l'origine dell'espressione "fare la corte".


----------



## winnie

Ancora un po' di legna sul fuoco...
Premesso che è evidente e normale che una lingua cambi nel tempo non posso accettare lo stravolgimento di alcuni concetti.
Il su è su, come il dentro è dentro (se non varia il sistema di riferimento cartesiano ).
Per voi è lo stesso dire:
_'non ho mai sentito tante stupidaggini *nella* mia vita, ma questa le batte tutte!'_
o
_'non ho mai sentito tante stupidaggini *sulla* mia vita, ma questa le batte tutte!'_
???
O altra coppia di esempi banali:
_'il tetto poggia sui muri maestri della casa'_ contro _'il tetto poggia nei muri maestri della casa'._
Se accettiamo quelle proposizioni dobbiamo accettare anche castronerie tipo:
'appendi quel quadro nel muro' (e già mi immagino lo squarcio che ne deriva...)
o: 'ho sentito la notizia sulla televisione' (e qui l'immagine è quella di una nuvoletta parlante, stile fumetto, aleggiante sopra il famigerato elettrodomestico).
Saluti a tutti!


----------



## DDT

BlueWolf said:


> La lingua italiana (come qualsiasi lingua) è piena di assurdità, se vogliamo dirla tutta, però per qualche ragione un sacco di persone accettano solo quelle che risalgono a qualche secolo fa, mentre rigettano tutte quelle più recenti. Personalmente non vedo alcun impoverimento dovuto all'espressione "sul forum", anzi è un interessante caso di evoluzione linguistica. Probabilmente tra 500 anni (ammesso che l'espressione sopravviva), qualcuno scoprirà l'origine dell'espressione e ne rimarrà affascinato, non certo disgustato, allo stesso modo in cui ci affasciniamo noi a scoprire l'origine dell'espressione "fare la corte".


Non credo che sia un fatto di mentalità. Il problema è non riscrivere la grammatica di una lingua solamente basandosi su errori grammaticali entrati a far parte dell'utilizzo comune di una parte di popolazione.
Per quanto riguarda "sul forum", non è questione di essere disgustato o affascinato, come italiano di nascita e che rientra nel proprio paese ogni due mesi al massimo mi suona davvero scorretto. Quando parlo dei forum in italiano, mi viene naturale dire "sono stato/ho letto nel/nei forum", non "sul/sui forum". Chiaro che leggo le notizie "sul giornale" o "nel giornale", ma credo che sia nettamente diverso ad esempio perché il giornale non è un "luogo" (se pur virtuale come il forum) in cui una persona si possa recare

DDT


----------



## MünchnerFax

Sinceramente, non vedo tutto questo scandalo se si usa una preposizione piuttosto che un'altra: soprattutto quando il significato non è proprio letterale, la preposizione "giusta" la sancisce l'uso, proprio perché è difficile trovare una logica condivisa per concetti piuttosto astratti. Il fatto che poi a me suoni meglio una versione piuttosto che un'altra non mi concede il diritto di squalificare le altre varianti.

Perché _nel forum_ sì e _sul forum_ no? Il forum non appare forse _sullo_ schermo? E non è _su internet_ che lo consulto?

_Sul forum_ ottiene 1.400.000 risultati in Google, _nel forum_ 1.300.000 e rotti. Certo, Google non è un'appendice della Crusca.

D'altra parte, se di _su_ accettiamo solo ed esclusivamente i significati spaziali, allora bisogna bollare la metà dei suoi utilizzi come scorretta.
Che dire di _Ho espresso un'opinione su quest'argomento_? Bisogna intendere che ti ci sei seduto sopra?...

E a proposito, in inglese non si dice forse _on TV, on holiday, on Monday _eccetera? E in tedesco non si dice _auf einer Party_?


----------



## DDT

MünchnerFax said:


> Sinceramente, non vedo tutto questo scandalo se si usa una preposizione piuttosto che un'altra: soprattutto quando il significato non è proprio letterale, la preposizione "giusta" la sancisce l'uso, proprio perché è difficile trovare una logica condivisa per concetti piuttosto astratti. Il fatto che poi a me suoni meglio una versione piuttosto che un'altra non mi concede il diritto di squalificare le altre varianti.


Forse non mi sono spiegato bene, mi spiace  ma io parlavo di grammatica, non di gusto personale. Ho detto che "sul" mi suona scorretto perché è l'oggetto di discussione, non ho messo in dubbio una regola grammaticale secondo il mio gusto personale  



MünchnerFax said:


> Perché _nel forum_ sì e _sul forum_ no? Il forum non appare forse _sullo_ schermo? E non è _su internet_ che lo consulto?


Il mio era un esempio...comunque fino a prova contraria Tu puoi andare nel forum, ma non nello schermo  



MünchnerFax said:


> _Sul forum_ ottiene 1.400.000 risultati in Google, _nel forum_ 1.300.000 e rotti. Certo, Google non è un'appendice della Crusca.


 Appunto  



MünchnerFax said:


> D'altra parte, se di _su_ accettiamo solo ed esclusivamente i significati spaziali, allora bisogna bollare la metà dei suoi utilizzi come scorretta.
> Che dire di _Ho espresso un'opinione su quest'argomento_? Bisogna intendere che ti ci sei seduto sopra?...


Non vedo la connessione, qui citi "su" con la valenza di "in merito a"...ma mi offri lo spunto per un'espressione che inficia - a mio avviso - ulteriormente l'uso di "sul forum" al posto di "nel forum": se dici "ho espresso la mia opinione sul forum" significa che "hai espresso la Tua opinione in merito al forum"...se ammettiamo che "sul forum" abbia la stessa valenza di "nel forum" offriamo il fianco a un'ampia gamma di dubbi interpretativi che non mi sembra il caso di generare  



MünchnerFax said:


> E a proposito, in inglese non si dice forse _on TV, on holiday, on Monday _eccetera? E in tedesco non si dice _auf einer Party_?


Onestamente non capisco questo esempio: da quando si dice "sulla televisione", "sulla vacanza", "sul lunedì" "su una festa" in italiano? A parte l'accezione che ho appena citato della valenza di "su" come "in merito a", non vedo proprio come "su" possa essere utilizzato negli esempi che hai citato  

DDT


----------



## MünchnerFax

Sminuzzo anch'io il tuo messaggio... 



DDT said:


> Forse non mi sono spiegato bene, mi spiace  ma io parlavo di grammatica, non di gusto personale. Ho detto che "sul" mi suona scorretto perché è l'oggetto di discussione, non ho messo in dubbio una regola grammaticale secondo il mio gusto personale



Io invece sostengo che _sul forum_ mi suona corretto tanto quanto _nel forum_. Dato che usiamo entrambi il verbo "suonare", ne consegue che stiamo dando sia io che tu pareri soggettivi.
D'altra parte ritengo anche che ogni parere sedicente oggettivo sulla questione potrebbe essere smontato da una parte e dall'altra. In parole povere, da qui in avanti non potremmo dirci altro che "Ho ragione io" - "No, io".



> Il mio era un esempio...comunque fino a prova contraria Tu puoi andare nel forum, ma non nello schermo


Possiamo girare l'esempio a mio favore: io leggo il forum sullo schermo. Ricavo le informazioni leggendole sullo schermo, quindi per estensione sul forum. 



> Appunto


Bisognerebbe allora chiedere alla Crusca che posizione prende su questa diatriba - pardon... in merito a questa diatriba. Intanto che attendiamo la risposta, continuerò a parlare l'italiano corrente.



> Non vedo la connessione, qui citi "su" con la valenza di "in merito a"...ma mi offri lo spunto per un'espressione che inficia - a mio avviso - ulteriormente l'uso di "sul forum" al posto di "nel forum": se dici "ho espresso la mia opinione sul forum" significa che "hai espresso la Tua opinione in merito al forum"...se ammettiamo che "sul forum" abbia la stessa valenza di "nel forum" offriamo il fianco a un'ampia gamma di dubbi interpretativi che non mi sembra il caso di generare


Il mio discorso era proprio che _su_ non viene usato sempre in senso letterale di "appoggiato al lato superiore o anteriore di un oggetto", bensì ogni tanto anche in senso figurato. Non credi che, al tempo dei tempi, quando si iniziò a usare _su_ e _sopra_ con valenza di "a proposito di", i puristi si sarebbero potuti indignare tanto quanto ora con "sul forum"?




> Onestamente non capisco questo esempio: da quando si dice "sulla televisione", "sulla vacanza", "sul lunedì" "su una festa" in italiano? A parte l'accezione che ho appena citato della valenza di "su" come "in merito a", non vedo proprio come "su" possa essere utilizzato negli esempi che hai citato


Il punto è proprio questo (ma la traduzione all'italiano non c'entrava niente): dobbiamo fare il processo a _on_ in inglese e ad _auf_ in tedesco, visto che anche loro ogni tanto usano queste preposizioni in modo tutt'altro che logico? O possiamo ammettere che in certi casi si sviluppa naturalmente l'uso di una certa preposizione piuttosto che un'altra, anche se a ben pensare è un uso bizzarro, se consideriamo il significato letterale? È il solito trito e ritrito discorso dell'evoluzione della lingua.

EDIT: Un piccolo appunto. Anch'io sono per logica più favorevole a _nel forum_ che _sul forum_. È solo che non mi piace che si lotti contro l'evidenza. Dire che _sul forum_ sia un utilizzo sbagliato e da multare, quando invece è diffuso tanto quanto quello che ci piace di più, mi sembra una mera questione di lana caprina. Tutto qui.


----------



## BlueWolf

winnie said:


> Ancora un po' di legna sul fuoco...
> Premesso che è evidente e normale che una lingua cambi nel tempo non posso accettare lo stravolgimento di alcuni concetti.
> Il su è su, come il dentro è dentro (se non varia il sistema di riferimento cartesiano ).
> Per voi è lo stesso dire:
> _'non ho mai sentito tante stupidaggini *nella* mia vita, ma questa le batte tutte!'_
> o
> _'non ho mai sentito tante stupidaggini *sulla* mia vita, ma questa le batte tutte!'_



Direi che dovremmo dare per assunto che stiamo parlando delle preposizioni in e su usate per introdurre un complemento di stato in luogo (e non è il caso del tuo esempio), perché in caso contrario entrambi assumo valori molto diversi dal semplice dentro e sopra.



> Se accettiamo quelle proposizioni dobbiamo accettare anche castronerie tipo:
> 'appendi quel quadro nel muro' (e già mi immagino lo squarcio che ne deriva...)
> o: 'ho sentito la notizia sulla televisione' (e qui l'immagine è quella di una nuvoletta parlante, stile fumetto, aleggiante sopra il famigerato elettrodomestico).


Perché "ho sentito la notizia nella televisione" è invece giusto? A quanto ne so io la variante standard è "alla televisione" (di cui tra l'altro non vedo la ragione logica).
Non vedo il collegamento comunque. Gli spazi fisici sono una cosa, ma la lingua italiana ha dovuto affrontare il problema di rapportarsi con il nuovo mondo informatico. Quando dici "nel forum" devo forse intendere che ti trovi all'interno di uno spazio definito? Non so te, ma io in questo momento il forum c'è l'ho di fronte a me, sullo schermo del computer. Dovremmo quindi, per rispettare la logica, dire cose come "Sono stato di fronte al forum"?



DDT said:


> Non credo che sia un fatto di mentalità. Il problema è non riscrivere la grammatica di una lingua solamente basandosi su errori grammaticali entrati a far parte dell'utilizzo comune di una parte di popolazione.
> Per quanto riguarda "sul forum", non è questione di essere disgustato o affascinato, come italiano di nascita e che rientra nel proprio paese ogni due mesi al massimo mi suona davvero scorretto. Quando parlo dei forum in italiano, mi viene naturale dire "sono stato/ho letto nel/nei forum", non "sul/sui forum". Chiaro che leggo le notizie "sul giornale" o "nel giornale", ma credo che sia nettamente diverso ad esempio perché il giornale non è un "luogo" (se pur virtuale come il forum) in cui una persona si possa recare



Perché "sul forum" no, ma la distinzione tra "al cinema" e "a teatro" sì? Non sono anch'esse illogiche e nate da una tradizione popolare?
Se vuoi essere davvero coerente allora la frase "Ho letto questa notizia nel giornale" dovrebbe essere accettabile esclusivamente nel caso di notizie non in prima pagina, in quanto in quel caso le notizie non sono all'interno del giornale, ma sopra di esso. Vicerversa per "sul giornale". Tu fai così?


----------



## Verboso

Mamma mia che confusione!!! 



> _Ho espresso un'opinione su quest'argomento_?


 In questo caso l'uso di "su" per introdurre un complemento di argomento deriva dal latino che fa uso della preposizione _super_, poiché deriva dall'atto materiale di porsi in posizione sopra un certo oggetto reale e materiale per osservarlo con maggiore precisione. Del resto l'espressione "avere qualcosa sotto gli occhi" ha un'origine simile. Successivamente _super_ è passato anche ad indicare l'osservazione non fisica, quindi ha assunto un senso figurato equivalente alla preposizione "de" che introduce anch'essa un complemento di argomento.
E l'italiano ha tratto questi usi dal latino.

Ma questo significato di "su" non è attinente alla questione iniziale.
In principio un giornale è un semplice foglio "sopra" il quale è stampato un testo, conseguentemente ciò che si legge lo si legge sopra ed è naturale affermare che si legge una certa notizia sul giornale. Ma il libro va aperto, quindi ciò che vi si legge è contenuto in esso, conseguentemente ciò che leggo lo leggo in un libro.
Se però percepisco il libro come un oggetto accessibile, lo immaginerò aperto e ciò che leggerò lo leggerò sul libro.
Ovvero, il discrimine nell'uso della preposizione è da attribuire alla percezione psicologica che si ha del libro.

Per quel che riguarda "forum", mi pare ovvio che il forum si legge attraverso uno schermo tendenzialmente piatto, che fornisce la stessa percezione che si potrebbe avere di un giornale e che quindi molti abbiano la tendenza ad usare "sul" perché effettivamente ciò che leggono appare sullo schermo.


----------



## pizzi

Visto che siamo in argomento...

_*In* balcone, mentre frugavo nella cartella, mi toccò._

Sélim Nassib, _Ti ho amata per la tua voce_, traduzione dalla traduzione francese di Barbara Ferri.

Qui, mentre in/nel può stare davanti a tutti gli ambienti della casa, esterni ed interni, *in *mi sembra faticoso... personalmente per il balcone preferirei *su/sul*; sarà perché fisicamente sovrastante?


----------

